
Amazon Drive unlimited storage is axed, downgraded to 1TB - olegkikin
http://bgr.com/2017/06/08/amazon-drive-storage-unlimited-comes-to-an-end/
======
olegkikin
The new plans are:

    
    
        0.1TB = $11.99
        1 TB = $59.99
        2 TB = $119.98
        3 TB = $179.97
        4 TB = $239.96
        5 TB = $299.95
        6 TB = $359.94
        7 TB = $419.93
        8 TB = $479.92
        9 TB = $539.91
        10 TB = $599.90
        20 TB = $1199.80
        30 TB = $1799.70

